# Knee supports



## Hitman99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Me knees are a bit dodgy what would people recommend in the way of knee supports for squats


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

I used a pair tonight for the first time as I have dodgy knees. Usually I get a twinge or 2 but nothing tonight, not sure if they are masking anything but they did help


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Neoprene knee sleeves from strength shop do the trick for me.

Before wearing them was suffering pain / soreness after a squatting session, especially as my garage gets cold.

This plus upping fish oil intake and the odd glucosamine tablet!

I suspect you need something more supportive though.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

These are the ones I use...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-knee-sleeves.html


----------



## Hitman99 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't always get pain and I can push through it just wanna try things to see if it helps


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Bit cheaper than the above but these are the ones I bought

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Knee-Wraps-Weight-Lifting-Bandage-Straps-Guard-Pads-/200601750405?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item2eb4cbcb85


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I got some Nike knee sleeves of amazon pretty cheap, do the job for heavy squatting


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

rehband make savage knee sleeves but there pricey. i just use tubuler knee support.. buy it in the chemist about 4 euro a metre. cut in half and double over. does me grand


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Mingster said:


> These are the ones I use...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-knee-sleeves.html


Another for these, superb. Had mine ages still going strong


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

chris l said:


> Bit cheaper than the above but these are the ones I bought
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Knee-Wraps-Weight-Lifting-Bandage-Straps-Guard-Pads-/200601750405?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item2eb4cbcb85


I bought exactly the same ones as these! I hardly feel anything at all when doing squats with these on.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

chris l said:


> Bit cheaper than the above but these are the ones I bought
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Knee-Wraps-Weight-Lifting-Bandage-Straps-Guard-Pads-/200601750405?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item2eb4cbcb85


Mine are similar to these, easy to loosen or remove between sets, and work very well for me.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Weight-Lifting-Knee-Wraps-Power-Lifter-Supports-Gym-Training-Fist-Straps-74-BR-/251232042679?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3a7e98beb7


----------



## Hitman99 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice one I'll have a look at all those


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Mingster said:


> These are the ones I use...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-knee-sleeves.html


How tight should these fit?

Thinking of investing in these.

I currently have a pair of neoprene ones, but always find myself pulling them up after each set?!

Cheers boss


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I NEED knee sleeves in my life, currently using my own prototypes made from cutting the toe end off some wetsuit slippers. TBH they lasted a year and do the job


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I use wraps, do the job well


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> How tight should these fit?
> 
> Thinking of investing in these.
> 
> ...


Pretty tight.

There is a sizing guide which goes off the circumference of your knee.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

neoprene sleves give minor support- keep the area warm and pain free but if you are lifting heavy then knee wraps help greatly.


----------

